# Betta's love Water Lettuce!



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't even know Water Lettuce (a floating aquatic plant) existed until today! I stopped by our LFS and an employee gave me some for free. They are fast multipliers and they had an overabundance. I was instantly drawn to the pretty green color and awesome looking roots. I figured my boys would enjoy them... I was right! Another good thing? It's a fairly easy keeper. It thrives in tropical water temperatures and supposedly should do just fine with florescent lighting.

Picture time! I had some fun with the captions. :-D 

Note: the plants look yellow in the pics, but are a really pretty soft green in person.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol... VERY cute!!


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL. I've gotta find some of that.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh dear lord.. I have that in one of my ponds. It gets EVERYWHERE. And it completly choaked out my pond. Killed my 3 Comet Goldfish.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh cool it looks awesome, but it is illegal were you live


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

lucky, i've been looking for water lettuce for my tank to no avail. did get some duckweed for free tho.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Very cool! I just got some duckweed. Yesterday and threw it into my divided 5 gal I love the color and how the roots give it a really cool natural look.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! I bet soon he'll build a bubble nest under it


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a lot of duckweed and I think i just got some water lettuce. Is it the same as frogbit? It looks the same in your pictures. It is a tiny clipping, and I hope it makes it. And i love your comic strip! So clever. Especially the ''Great Ninja Betta" lol 
I think it is totally refrigerator worthy, and in my house, that is the highest honor for art


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! :lol:



BartTheFish said:


> Oh dear lord.. I have that in one of my ponds. It gets EVERYWHERE. And it completly choaked out my pond. Killed my 3 Comet Goldfish.


Sorry about your Goldfish. I don't think it will multiply too much in my Betta tanks, but we will see. For now I'm just happy to see them enjoying themselves. It's good for mental stimulation. 



fishy friend2 said:


> Oh cool it looks awesome, but it is illegal were you live


Really? That might be another reason she gave it to me instead of "selling" it. I'm not worried about it though.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> I don't think it will multiply too much in my Betta tanks, but we will see. For now I'm just happy to see them enjoying themselves. It's good for mental stimulation.


If it does multiply too much in your betta tanks, you can scoop some out and send it to me  I'll trade you some duckweed, java moss, snails and soon to be, [i hope] cherry shrimp  Oh, and Barney, and Liberace and your pick of the litter of the baby bettas i just got from petco. Lemme see, what else, my hubby, no that would probably be a deal breaker. I'd have to pay you to take him in. He eats a lot, but he does take out the trash. ;-)


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Myates said:


> Awesome! I bet soon he'll build a bubble nest under it


You were right! Brutus already has a bubble nest around it. 



roadplug said:


> If it does multiply too much in your betta tanks, you can scoop some out and send it to me  I'll trade you some duckweed, java moss, snails and soon to be, [i hope] cherry shrimp  Oh, and Barney, and Liberace and your pick of the litter of the baby bettas i just got from petco. Lemme see, what else, my hubby, no that would probably be a deal breaker. I'd have to pay you to take him in. He eats a lot, but he does take out the trash. ;-)


LOL! Well if I do get an overabundance I'd be more than happy to send some your way. :lol:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a Moneywort (Bacopa monnieri) floating in my sorority tank. The girls love it and it really helped keep them from nipping at each other.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Any crazy growth of your water lettuce? I've read that it doubles in just a few days, and other say it takes weeks. Is yours surviving and you and your fish still liking it?


----------

